# Sig contest voting



## redsmas (May 22, 2010)

You then vote for three, one you give three points, second you give two points and third you give one point. 

The winner will be with the signature with the most points. The only prize is bragging rights.


The theme this month is games, followed by GBATemp, then creative (anything), after it will be cartoon,  the final will be movies we then rotate round back to anime and so forth. The next theme can change by popular demand.

Good luck








 Previous winner of the anime themed contest  Raika


The Entries



Spoiler









  Raika






 chA1nBull3t






 Mei-o






 Redsmas






 Redsmas (second entry)






 KingdomBlade






 KingdomBlade (second entry)






 KingdomBlade (third entry)






 Jaems






 naglaro00






 naglaro00 (second entry)






 jurassicplayer






 Ner0






 androgynous


----------



## redsmas (May 22, 2010)

Here is my votes 
Raika 3
chA1nBull3t 2
jurassicplayer 1


----------



## Beats (May 22, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> Here is my votes
> Raika 3
> chA1nBull3t 2
> jurassicplayer 1



I gotta hand it to you, I think the same!


----------



## Domination (May 22, 2010)

chA1nBull3t 3
Raika 2
jurassicplayer 1


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

chA1nBull3t -> 3
Raika -> 2
jurassicplayer -> 1


----------



## DarkWay (May 22, 2010)

Raika - 3
jurassicplayer - 2
chA1nBull3t - 1

(sorry redsmas, the text put me off yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 22, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> *(sorry redsmas, the text put me off yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here
1. Raika
2. chA1nBull3t
3. jurassicplayer


----------



## redsmas (May 22, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> *(sorry redsmas, the text put me off yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i agree cause I only threw it together


----------



## pichon64 (May 22, 2010)

Raika: 3
chA1nBull3t: 2
jurassicplayer: 1


----------



## luke_c (May 23, 2010)

chA1nBull3t - 3
Raika - 2
jurassicplayer - 1

Sorry to say, but your signature is simply completely outclassed by all of the others.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 23, 2010)

Raika: 3
chA1nBull3t: 2
jurassicplayer: 1


----------



## prowler (May 23, 2010)

I don't get the voting.
3 the best? Or is 1 the best?


----------



## GH0ST (May 23, 2010)

Raika 3
chA1nBull3t 2
jurassicplayer 1 
no contest


----------



## Danny600kill (May 23, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> I don't get the voting.
> 3 the best? Or is 1 the best?



3 is the best. they get 3 points
2 is 2nd
1 is 3rd

I know its kinda stupid, he could of just had a poll


----------



## redsmas (May 23, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is kinda stupid but the votes are more fair this way


----------



## ToonzX (May 24, 2010)

Cha1nbull3t definitely takes the lead, the text messes up the rest of them, to be honest.
Cha1n 3
Raika 2
jurassicplayer 1


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 28, 2010)

Raika 3
jurassicplayer 2
chA1nBull3t 1

I think Raika owned at putting in the text (looks smexy to me xD, hell of a lot better than my pasting). I like mine because meh, Kyonko is too cute for me to resist (really biased isn't it xD?). The text really killed Redsmas's (I like what Lelouch has below his hand...I've never seen that picture before, but dam he looks cool in it). As for chA1nBull3t's, somehow I just get the feeling that the contrast needs to be upped (maybe I'm just biased because I don't know what that is from o.0...kind of looks cool, but mecha-look never struck my interest).


----------



## bnwchbammer (May 28, 2010)

Raika 3
chA1nBull3t 2
jurassicplayer 1

BAM


----------



## redsmas (May 28, 2010)

I will tally the votes on sunday cause I will be at the mcm expo Saturday, although I think the winner is clear



			
				redsmas said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also agree about the contrast


----------



## redsmas (Jun 1, 2010)

*THE WINNER HAS BEEN ANNOUCED*


----------



## Beats (Jun 1, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> *THE WINNER HAS BEEN ANNOUCED*


You failed. It's the same person in 2nd and first. FAIL.


----------



## redsmas (Jun 1, 2010)

LelouchVII said:
			
		

> redsmas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I fail at proof reading all fixed now


----------



## Mei-o (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh gosh. Now this is what I call bias. Chainbullet deserved the win, I'd say that his skill is far superior to the other competitors, there was simply no contest. Raika was just more popular. BIAS BITCHES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







No offense Raika.


----------



## redsmas (Jun 1, 2010)

Raika's was better 
chA1nBull3t 's I thought could use a bit of burning and just didn't have that instant wow factor


----------



## luke_c (Jun 1, 2010)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Oh gosh. Now this is what I call bias. Chainbullet deserved the win, I'd say that his skill is far superior to the other competitors, there was simply no contest. Raika was just more popular. BIAS BITCHES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This


----------



## Raika (Jun 1, 2010)

Mine was just a half-assed attempt, chainbullet's was better than mine imo, I didn't expect to win.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jun 1, 2010)

Ah well, it's all in the fun I guess lol.
Everyone did well.

good luck for the next run.


----------



## Cermage (Jun 2, 2010)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Oh gosh. Now this is what I call bias. Chainbullet deserved the win, I'd say that his skill is far superior to the other competitors, there was simply no contest. Raika was just more popular. BIAS BITCHES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that, its why i never entered sites with small graphic community competitions when i was still doing this kinda stuff. no matter how skilled you are, someone who's more popular or uses a more popular image will win.


----------



## redsmas (Jun 5, 2010)

New entries added for this month


----------



## redsmas (Jun 5, 2010)

My votes are 

3 points to  jurassicplayer

2 points to chA1nBull3t

1 point to Ner0


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 5, 2010)

I really like redsmas' sig.


Also, Jaems' */sarcasm*


----------



## redsmas (Jun 5, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I really like redsmas' sig.
> 
> 
> Also, Jaems' */sarcasm*



Sorry can you specify which sigs you are awarding what points you can give one of them 3 points
another 2 points 
and another 1 point

winner being the one with the most points


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 5, 2010)

jurassicplayer - 3
Raika - 2
Ner0 - 1

my votes this time round.



Spoiler: about the last contest






			
				Mei-o said:
			
		

> Oh gosh. Now this is what I call bias. Chainbullet deserved the win, I'd say that his skill is far superior to the other competitors, there was simply no contest. Raika was just more popular. BIAS BITCHES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't really know any of those tempers properly, sure I know Raika more than the others but my vote wasn't bias.
I voted Raika top because I liked his sig the most, chA1nBull3t's sig whilst good (no denying it's good) didn't do it for me, it's just not my type of thing.
I vote for what I like the most regardless of skill and not who I like the most.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 5, 2010)

chA1nBull3t 3
Ner0 2
jurassicplayer 1


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jun 6, 2010)

Hm...Now chA1nBull3t has a really nice looking one this time around xD...I'm stuck with indecision. The three top IMO are chA1nBull3t's, Ner0's, and Redsmas' second entry...

I vote...
chA1nBull3t 3
Redsmas 2
Ner0 1 (everything looked smexy, so I decided to be biased because that guy looks creepy since I can't give two 2's I don't think...)


----------



## iYoshi- (Jun 6, 2010)

Jaems + 3
androgynous + 2
Ner0 + 1 Although the scanlines coulda been toned down a bit.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 6, 2010)

jurassicplayer - 3
chA1nBull3t - 2
Ner0 - 1


----------



## redsmas (Jun 9, 2010)

Can I just say that the votes will carry over an extra weekend cause i am going camping


----------



## redsmas (Jun 11, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> *As for chA1nBull3t's, somehow I just get the feeling that the contrast needs to be upped (maybe I'm just biased because I don't know what that is from o.0...kind of looks cool, but mecha-look never struck my interest)*.



I agreed with this and I done a few adjustments to just be sure






 original






 contrast upped by about 13

Make your own decisions on this. I wont post anymore on the subject but I don't think the first contest was about popularity, I believe people voted based on what ones they liked.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jun 11, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> jurassicplayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why people are still getting fed up with what I posted. I was just doing it for the fun... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
I personally like the whitewashed one because of the overly lush colors I used but it really doesn't matter to me. I'm just in to showcase stuff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
I only get serious when I post in GFX communities.


----------



## redsmas (Jun 11, 2010)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> redsmas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only done it because it was bugging me a bit thats all, i think the higher contrast makes the unique effects stand out better but its your creation and you make it how you want.


----------



## Whooosh (Jun 15, 2010)

+3jaems 
+2 raika
+1 mai-o


----------

